
Todoist vs. 2Do - MariusMasalar
https://mariusmasalar.me/todoist-vs-2do-972c1c0e3bfd
======
drKarl
taskwarrior FTW

~~~
johnwheeler
Nothing beats Moleskine Notebooks and Fisher Space Pens

